# News Release: VWofA announces Routan transmission upgrades



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

HERNDON, VA.— Volkswagen of America, Inc. announced today immediate upgrades to all current pre-production and future models of the new Routan minivan. 
In an effort to increase customer satisfaction statistics in the US, VWofA has developed the new modification (Code named: RTN-DPS) in a concerted effort to improve the ability of Routan owners to identify and diagnose potential costly automatic transmission problems. The new tube and fluid measuring device is the result of extensive research between VW and Porsche engineers in an unprecedented partnership to "improve the customer experience".
VW stock (VOW.DE) was unchanged by the news and closed at 193.65E.











_Modified by VW_Enthu1 at 8:14 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## dcxmann (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: News Release: VWofA announces Routan transmission upgrades (VW_Enthu1)*

d


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: News Release: VWofA announces Routan transmission upgrades (dcxmann)*

Read between the lines - we are having fun at VW's expense.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: News Release: VWofA announces Routan transmission upgrades (VW_Enthu1)*

You're quite a comedian. Just don't quit your day job just yet.









_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Enthu1* »_Read between the lines - we are having fun at VW's expense.


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: News Release: VWofA announces Routan transmission upgrades (Jouko Haapanen)*

Sounds like a fantastic new feature. Now if only it would automatically schedule an appt. at your nearest friendly VW dealer when it senses impending transmission failure.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

You mean to say that "lifetime fill" transmissions are total bunk and VW is putting back the transmission dipstick?


----------

